# Refurbished Rollfast



## mazdaflyer (Mar 25, 2011)

From information received from a forum on the CABE it may be a 1933 model.  From an NBHAA analysis it is a model 106 as produced by the H.P. Snyder Manufacturing Company of Little Falls, New York and estimated to be a 1933 model up to 1935. The eBay fresh photo is shown below.






At some point the bike was repainted blue over what seemed to be original red with white accents.  The original 28” wheels were replaced by later 27” ones, so replacement tire choices were limited.  The rear hub was a Morrow skip tooth which must have laced into the 27” wheel.  The fenders are stainless steel with red stripes and minimal dents considering the age, the skirt guard cord was intact, although had been cut and patched.   The existing teardrop pedals had bent shafts so they were replaced.  We did a clean up and decided to do a repaint. The saddle portion of the seat will remain as is, but I refinished it’s metal components.  All of the parts were be easily removable for cleanup and lubrication. Refurbishment photos below.










Rebuild includes:  Sun CR18 700c rims, rebuilt Morrow skip-tooth rear hub, recycled high flange front hub, 14 gauge SS spokes, Kenda Komfort 700x40c tires; Magna Teardrop Streamline jeweled pedals, repro short ball end grips, chrome crown valve caps, new fender rivets, simulated leatherette skirt guard cord from Joann’s (looked better than hemp type), brown-red powder coat base color, Fusion gloss white trim color paint, Fusion red pepper stripe color paint, metallic silver paint, satin black paint.  All other hardware was cleaned, lubricated and reused.


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 26, 2011)

looks great! good job!  how does it ride?


----------



## JLarkin (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, great job.  Looks like a carnival ride now, nice!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice work, Bravo!


----------



## mazdaflyer (Mar 27, 2011)

twowheelfan said:


> looks great! good job!  how does it ride?



Rides smooth and stable, although being a girls bike the geometry is too compact for me. The front sprocket size makes for easy pedaling. Fun bike!!!


----------



## Kreep (Apr 9, 2012)

I have the same model bike but it has a Harvard badge. What is the serial # on yours? Im trying to date mine.It is identical to yours minus the fact it has the wrong seat,stem,bars and someone re-laced the og. hubs into 700c's.Any info would help.My serial appears as"T(something illegible) 22942" Thanks
-Kreep-


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jun 12, 2012)

*Rollfast Serial Number*

The number on Mine is V33695, nice bike by the way Kreep. 
Kreep???


----------



## bricycle (Jun 12, 2012)

Yea Kreep, nice bike there!


----------

